# pushed in lug stud on 92 Accord



## garya (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 1992 Honda Accord. One of my front lug studs became loose while installing the wheel, and it pushed thru into the brake disc. It pushed in on the side opposite the brake caliper. Is it possible to remove that stud without removing the steering knuckle? I read a different post where it was stated that you swing the caliper up, and remove and install a new stud via the opening left by the caliper. This is true. I've tried spinning the disc, hoping the loose stud would make it's way to the caliper side, so I could remove it. No luck. I'd really like to NOT have to remove the steering knuckle.


----------



## jweller (Nov 4, 2008)

Those studs are a press fit anyway. check if the splines on the stud are damaged. also check the hub itself for damage. If nothing is damaged, you can just "press" it back into place by tightening a open ended lug nut down on it. Thats a pretty standard procedure. If you don't feel comfortable doing that, or there is damage, you can remove the hub with a slide hammer. They are designed to be removed because of the hub over rotor design. you do not have to remove the whole knuckle, but it may be easier if you have a shop press.

you might consider joining www.honda-tech.com It's a huge board with an accord specific forum.


----------



## garya (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I ended up removing the entire steering knuckle. It really wasn't that difficult to do. The auto parts store loaned me ball joint removal tools - they worked slick. After removing the knuckle, it was obvious that I wouldn't have been able to remove the pushed thru stud without doing so. I was then able to feed in the new stud, and simply use a flat washer and nut to pull the stud into place. If I would have pushed the stud thru on the caliper side, I would have been OK, and wouldn't have had to remove the entire knuckle. Everything is now put back together - my new struts are on, and all is well.


----------

